# Sticky  A few fishing maps



## .45

Here's Willard....


----------



## RipNLips

Here's one I did for Bear Lake a few years ago. The file is kind of large (2.75 MB).

http://home.comcast.net/~thumbrock/images/bltopo.jpg


----------



## CoyoteSpinner

Great collection. 

Curious - on the Pineview map - is the "Port Ramp" public access? I'm guessing the "Yacht Club" is private (hence the CLUB in the name). Is the launch ramp by cemetary point a real ramp - like for boats, or just tubes? Wondering where I should consider dropping in a 12foot small-boat. 

Anyone have favorite Perch spots at Pineview? What about da Muskies? 

Isn't there a campground by the inlet (south fork label) - looks like it has a boat launch too??

Here's one I marked up of Hyrum - though I'm not familiar with the "code names" the regulars might use. Had seen another version of a Starvation map - with a secret spot marked. Ok, so it's not so secret - anymore....


----------



## CoyoteSpinner

Didn't see one of Newton. Here's a topo-style one, not marked up. I really like the Bear Lake topo. I'd like to get more that map out the depths of the lakes. Seem harder to come by.
Google maps doesn't have a button for that!

Also marked up a map of Cutler Reservoir, and Porcupine. Not so super marked up with the secret anglers code names, but at least marking of boat access areas.

Thanks BearButts :twisted: . I presume my annual day-pass will work at the campground. Silly me - tried to use it at Bear Lake at the north beach, but NOooooo - that's actually in Idaho - and my pass is for Utah Parks. Ding Dong!


----------



## .45

Here are a few more maps produced or provided by TubeDude....Thanks man, I thought I knew Strawberry quite well...good stuff !!










Jordanelle









Deer Creek









Blue Lake (Wendover)


----------



## .45

Lets try these....I will post more as they become available...thanks TD !!

Mantua....


----------



## .45

More......

Those last ones were too large, lets see if these work better.

UTAH LAKE....


----------



## TubeDude

*Thanks. Glad you like them.

I might make the suggestion that you make a separate sticky post somewhere with all the maps at the top, rather than 5 pages into a thread.

Also, I have some PDF writeups on a variety of subjects...such as fishing for different species in Utah Lake, fishing at Lincoln Beach, the Knolls, etc. If there is any way to attach or send those on this forum I would be happy to provide them. If not, then members can PM me with an email address and I can send them that way.*


----------



## k2muskie

Pineview Map courtsey of TubeDude.

[attachment=0:35abm51d]Pineview Map.JPG[/attachment:35abm51d]


----------



## mike4cobra

CoyoteSpinner said:


> Great collection.
> 
> Curious - on the Pineview map - is the "Port Ramp" public access? I'm guessing the "Yacht Club" is private (hence the CLUB in the name). Is the launch ramp by cemetary point a real ramp - like for boats, or just tubes? Wondering where I should consider dropping in a 12foot small-boat.
> 
> Anyone have favorite Perch spots at Pineview? What about da Muskies?
> 
> Isn't there a campground by the inlet (south fork label) - looks like it has a boat launch too??
> 
> Here's one I marked up of Hyrum - though I'm not familiar with the "code names" the regulars might use. Had seen another version of a Starvation map - with a secret spot marked. Ok, so it's not so secret - anymore....


 Thats my map of Starvy there. I drew up that little description to send some people over to one of the best big perch spots on the lake. I was hoping enough people would help thin out the perch before they got out of control.


----------



## aqkevin

Great collection.


----------



## josh12ga

Awsome very helpfull.......


----------



## k2muskie

*Re: Re: Map Of Willard*

A big THANK YOU to TubeDude for providing more Maps for this thread!!!

*Bear Lake*
[attachment=0:a3wi1g8x]BEAR LAKE NEW.jpg[/attachment:a3wi1g8x]

*Starvation Labeled*
[attachment=4:a3wi1g8x]STARVATION LABELED.jpg[/attachment:a3wi1g8x]

*Huntington Labeled*
[attachment=3:a3wi1g8x]HUNTINGTON LABELED.jpg[/attachment:a3wi1g8x]

*Yuba East*
[attachment=2:a3wi1g8x]YUBA EAST LABELED.jpg[/attachment:a3wi1g8x]

*Yuba West*
[attachment=1:a3wi1g8x]YUBA WEST LABELED.jpg[/attachment:a3wi1g8x]


----------



## hedged

Great maps. I'm sure I'll be using a few of those this summer. 

Is there free public access locations or the park the only access for most of these lakes near SLC?


----------



## MountainBro

This is awesome! Thanks, and keep sharing!!!


----------



## Kraken Bass

*Sand Hollow Fishing Spots.*

Here is a map of sand hollow I've but together on some of my favorite fishing spots. I'm having a hard time trying to embed the map for everyone so you can try the link instead if it isn't showing up properly.

http://www.krakenbass.com/sand-hollow-bass-fishing/

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=210570720816038061655.0004e33ff3f4f706f9651&hl=en&ie=UTF8&t=h&source=embed&ll=37.115431,-113.376331&spn=0.04791,0.072956&z=13&output=embed
View Sand Hollow in a larger map


----------



## Ajb85

Speaking of maps...
I charted every fishing location in Utah stocked between 2013-2017 on google maps, noting what fish species was stocked. Good way to find out where you can catch certain species of fish.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=17nQY5MvHcF0QKGhYWPWZI2vQUow&usp=sharing


----------



## liketrolling

Strawberry res Map
https://utahwildlife.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=141609&d=1589859992


----------



## cinnamonroll

Thanks for this information.


----------



## jimmyfloyd

Here's one I increased of Hyrum - however I'm curious about the "code names" the regulars could utilize. Had seen one more form of a Starvation map - with a mystery spot checked. Alright, so it's not really confidential - anymore....


----------



## pollo70

Thanks for sharing.


----------

